# 4/4 cedar surface planed on 2 sides



## jeffroL (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi

I'm trying to reconcile some inconsistencies and was hoping to get some help. Some folks advertise that their 4/4 stock is 13/16" thick smooth 2 sides, whereas others have it as 1" thick S2S. Should it not be standard?

So when they advertise that the stock is 3/4" (smooth on 2 sides), is it truly 3/4"?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## jeffroL (Feb 5, 2012)

BTW, I was also trying to find a place I can go to to get lumber in and around Chester Counter nearly Philly - with good broad selection and also good advice.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Jeff, good luck on your reconciliations. No matter where you are 4/4 stock is one inch thick. One might make referance to it as 4/4 after surfacing but the fact remains if it is not one inch it is not 4/4. Most material handlers that do rough milling will provide a 13/16 as that is the most desired by the cabinetmaking industry. Cabinet shops ultimately end up with 3/4 nominal thickness after their own milling processes.
If one is offering stock as s2s that simply means it has been planed on two sides without a straight edge. If it is offered as surface two sides with one edge straghtlined (most common) It will be referanced as SLR (straghtlined ripped or SLR 1E). 
There never used to be anything called s4s to my knowledge.I do understand what one is talking about when they use that term but the real world term would be S2S 2E.Dont assume your potential supplier understands it all, sometimes they need training. BTW I built ,delivered and installed a couple of tech labs in your town a few years ago. That was the only experiance I ever had there and I gotta tell you everyone I crossed paths with there were the nicest bunch of folks I ever delt with. Enjoy the journey,JB


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

It's my understanding that 4/4 hardwood lumber, when initially rough milled at the sawmill is 1 1/8" thick. It normally shrinks slightly during drying, and typically is 1" to 1 1/16" thick when dried. When milled (planed) for S2S it may be as thin as 13/16" thick.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Delaware County Supply has very good lumber selection in the Phila surrounding area - just south of Phila on I95. Farther out - Hearne Hardwoods has excellent exotic selection and absolutely expert information about what they sell.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Herb, you are exactly. The Industry standard for rough sawn hardwood lumber is 1 1/8" thick. That is the thickness that I cut to on my mill for 4/4. It easily planes to 7/8 and most times to 15/16.


----------



## jeffroL (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks folks. I'm now looking at buying some lumber off eBay and the guy selling it has Spanish cedar for sale and has it advertised as 4/4 S2S. In his detailed description he indicated that the thickness is actually 1". It just see,s like there ire no standards.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I always thought that 4/4 S2S was 15/16" and 5/4 S2S was 1". At least that is what I have gotten. I get my Cedar 5/4 rough which is 1 1/4".


----------

